# The Difference Between "WHAT'S NEW" and "NEW POST"



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 10, 2019)

Have'n a hard time figure'n out the difference between the two ??


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 10, 2019)

I agree . I had just got used to " recent " tab .  Not a complaint , but I'm lost here .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2019)

What's New has more options. New Articles, New Reviews and several others. New Post is new posts in Threads...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 11, 2019)

Glad I'm not the only one trying to learn all this new stuff. getting there though.

Warren


----------

